# Purple salt?



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Where does the purple salt come from, is this from Cargil? I see a guy using it around my area, never seen purple dyed salt before.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

It is rock salt treated with a form of beet juice by central salt.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

The central rep told me it was snow slicer treated salt, says its the only manufactured liquid de icer, the others are just bye products, hes claims is good stuff.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

it is very good


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

We get stuff here that's green. I don't know what it is but its great. It can literally get wet and it stays soft. It can sit in the hopper for a couple weeks and never harden up.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

is that clear lane with corrosin inhibator, from cargaill


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I am sure it is. I agree, very rarely does it harden.


----------



## mypolaris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I could have sworn whe I read this thread a week ago there was a rep from whoever makes this talking it up. Maybe a different thread. Anybody got contact info?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mypolaris1;995822 said:


> I could have sworn whe I read this thread a week ago there was a rep from whoever makes this talking it up. Maybe a different thread. Anybody got contact info?


Another victim of the evil.........


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Funny thread I went to a college in Central NY that was very into the school colors and traditions and they had purple salt, wasn't treated just dyed but they said they bought it because it helped them reduce the amount of salt they put down because they could see it better.

Still funny to see purple salt.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

NW Snow Removal;976486 said:


> it is very good


Yea, I heard the Smurfs use it alot. :bluebounc


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Currently Central's "Snow Slicer" is purple. It used to be green, but they did not want it to get confused with Cargill's "Clearlane", so they changed dyes. Clearlane is simply a mag-treated product. Slicer is treated with Caliber M2000, which is a "complex corn based carbohydrate" (read: distiller's sugar, pretty much). Have heard great things about Slicer, and my customers seem to be happy with it.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I like the colored stuff. Makes it easy to see where you've salted.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

dlcs;975641 said:


> Where does the purple salt come from, is this from Cargil? I see a guy using it around my area, never seen purple dyed salt before.


Magnesium Treated from Conserv. It is all we use now. Its call Snow Slicer.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Where would one get this snow slicer??? How is the price compared to straight salt??


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

All i can think is purple brine  how cool would that be? Right now im still getting the 50% dirt that came in my last pallet load of rock salt from lowes. I wont buy anything but solar salt in the future if i dont have access to bulk.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

SteveR;1001633 said:


> Where would one get this snow slicer??? How is the price compared to straight salt??


Slicer is between 30-40% higher than straight bulk, depending on where you get it. To play devil's advocate, Magic's website says that their product should cost 30-40% higher than rock, but from what I've seen it's more like _200+%_--it's all in what someone can get for it. But I can say with certainty the Slicer price difference is accurate.

As far as where it is available in NH, I don't know but I can do some digging and let you know.

HTH


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

DRIFTER92;1001851 said:


> All i can think is purple brine  how cool would that be? Right now im still getting the 50% dirt that came in my last pallet load of rock salt from lowes. I wont buy anything but solar salt in the future if i dont have access to bulk.


Odd that you had that problem with bagged material. Whose was it? Typically, bagged rock is cleaner than bulk, due to less handling.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ooo purle salt, pretty!


Lol


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

That it is--you should see it as it comes right off the belt from the screw press...._reeeeeeeally_ purple. I hear it referred to as "Barney Salt" at the terminals, but I think it's much more of a "Grimace" color. Not to mention Grimace could totally take Barney out.

Friggin Barney. Pshaw.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you by chance handle snow slicer in chicagoland? Would u be able to go to 60450?


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

The purple salt is produced by Central Salt. It is available in IL, IN, OH, and Western PA. It is also available in #50 bags under the brand name "Beneath Zero"

Snow*Slicer* features:

30% to 50% material reduction over rock salt 
Works at lower temperatures
Starts melting on contact
Resists freezing and remains free flowing in stockpiles and in spreaders
Non-staining, odor-less purple color
Pre-wetted material that does not leach

We are currently offering a promotion for customers to try SnowSlicer - Buy 4 TL of bulk rock salt, get one (of the 4 truckloads) of SnowSlicer at the price of rock salt.

Call or email Central Salt for details.

Bob Persichetti
General Sales Manager - Central Salt
888-499-7258
[email protected]


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Hiya Bob! Long time no talk, although Jude has been taking great care of us. 

Welcome to PS...

Trent...


----------



## ARBGIM (Sep 7, 2009)

*Green Earth Ice Melter*

we would encourage anyone using regular rock salt, or the purple "beet juice" salt to try Green Earth ice melter. Mag chloride, corrosion inhibited salt blend. Works much better, use 30-50% less salt.

contact Andy for details and dealer pricing. 1-866-398-9598,
www.greenicemelt.com


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

SnowSlicer is NOT a "beet juice" product.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I use salt here dyed blue or green...it makes it easier to see...the green salt i use has a little bit of mag and potassium chloride in it...it is actually a cheap ice melter but it works wonderfully on lots...the blue stuff is just dyed...i dont know why but it looks neat. I'm the only guy using it with my salters around here and the customers think its neat because they call tell when we've been out because the lot is blue!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

That blue is a dye called "Prussian Blue". Morton is a _big_ fan of it, and people seem to think it's treated, but it is not.


----------



## ARBGIM (Sep 7, 2009)

MahonLawnCare;1002715 said:


> I use salt here dyed blue or green...it makes it easier to see...the green salt i use has a little bit of mag and potassium chloride in it...it is actually a cheap ice melter but it works wonderfully on lots...the blue stuff is just dyed...i dont know why but it looks neat. I'm the only guy using it with my salters around here and the customers think its neat because they call tell when we've been out because the lot is blue!


Yes, our customers like the Green Earth ice melter because it's easy to see also. Less tracking too.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

mws399LAWN;1002118 said:


> Do you by chance handle snow slicer in chicagoland? Would u be able to go to 60450?


Call Conserv, but if your a new customer they might not sell to you. I have been with them for a few years now. The Slicer is about $12-18.00 more per ton.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Our supplier gets all kinds of colors. We've had a brown/tan color. We've had red (pink), We've had green and they just went through a shipment of blue. They are on a white shipment, now. Who knows what will be next. None of this salt is treated, though...just dyed.


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

*we have it all*

we have a nice salt in chicago and seneca indianna $63/ton picked up
call us at 610-497-9390 610-497-9390 and ask for Joe Kelly.
We have bulk and bagged salt, calcium, magnesium, blends and liquids ice melters too!
[email protected]
www.chemicalequipmentlabs.com


----------



## ARBGIM (Sep 7, 2009)

Our Green Earth Ice Melter is Corrosion inhibited Complex Chloride (Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Magnesium Chloride) and Magnesium Chloride Hexahydrate.

It is not salt that has been died green. Very effective in tests done by customers. Use 30-50% less.

See some tests here: http://www.greenicemelt.com/greenearth_brochure.pdf


----------

